# Leaking Roof Bessacar E435



## jeaniebod (Oct 29, 2008)

We have only recently bought our Bessacar. We have just noticed that when it is parked on a slope and its been raining; when we then drive off on to the straight road water leakes through the light and the speaker on the ceiling.

Has anyone else experienced this problem and any ideas as to what it might be? There does not seem to be any obvious fault on the roof outside. 

thanks
Jean and Steve


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi

I think you will find it is condensation and not a leak.

Do a search on the site, there is a post about it.

Cheers

Chris

p.s. Found the link for you.

LINK


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Response*

Hi Jean and Steve

Either contact your dealer or give our customercareline a call on 01482 875740 or email [email protected]

Regards
Kath


----------

